# Traxxis Slash help



## mooneye777 (Dec 12, 2010)

New again to Rci cars, last tour was in 1991. A lot has changed. I have bought 2 Traxxis Slash cars, for my son and my self. The 4x4, brushless models. I did also get the lipo with 19gear upgrape for future use once we get used to the cars. My question is, what parts do these cars chew up continually that I will need a stash of in my tool box ? My last cars were the Traxxis Sledgehammers, man that goes back 20 years, they ate tie rod ends, and rear gears, and shock perches. So I just want to be prepared for my first breakage and not be waiting on the FedX truck to run again. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

If you break something replace it with a part from RPM. So far I have replaced the lower arms and a few front shock shafts. other than that I have had no problems. These trucks are FAST out of the box. You can put the speed control in training mode, It sets the speeds to about what the 2wd brushed slash is. It is a good way to get used to how the trucks handle. then just set it up to full speed.


----------



## mooneye777 (Dec 12, 2010)

brettweir78 said:


> If you break something replace it with a part from RPM. So far I have replaced the lower arms and a few front shock shafts. other than that I have had no problems. These trucks are FAST out of the box. You can put the speed control in training mode, It sets the speeds to about what the 2wd brushed slash is. It is a good way to get used to how the trucks handle. then just set it up to full speed.



Thanks for the help brettweir78, Adjustable speed controllers, wow things have changed. I will just order a few shock shafts and a couple control arms, the RPM brands and stash them away. Thanks again.


----------



## hispeedguy (Nov 6, 2010)

I've had very little trouble w/ my 2WD Slash's (no 4WD here). Only thing busted are rear hub hub/bearing carriers and drive-shaft couplers and output yokes. I have a Velineon Slash, and that one tears up the yokes (power). I ended up replacing w/ metal CVD's. I have upgraded all of the hub carriers to RPM and have had no failures since. I've also upgraded 3 of the 4 I have w/ RPM A-arms, etc.
You will love your trucks. They are unbelievably tough + they are waterproof. I've been having fun playing in the snow.


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

If your looking at the Slash 4x4 then I would say look to see if there's a local hobby store that carries Traxxas Slash parts near your area.

No real need for Shock shafts as holding for spares. I would say what you would need, would be A-arms, and the Front and Rear driveshaft axles and stub axles. Also it depends on what 4x4 Slash your getting the RTR, the Platinum or Ultimate. 

No real need for spending $60 on CVD's either. I run a HV 4.5 motor whihc has more torque & power then the stock slash motor and still running on stock axle shafts. It's cheaper and easier to carry a few spares for $10 rather then spend $60

Are you using mainly for bashing or racing???

Chris


----------



## mooneye777 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everybody. These will be mostly bashing around, esspecially at first. We might consider some racing later on though. They are the RTZ models.

Quote, brings all the full- throttle excitement of short-course racing to a brushless-powered RTR! Exciting upgrades include a Velineon 3500kV brushless motor, a waterproof VXL-3s brushless ESC, a 2.4GHz radio system and licensed BF Goodrich Mud Terrain TA tires.


----------



## SWATsn1per (Dec 25, 2008)

I has a 2WD Slash VXL for about 6 months and the only thing that broke was a plastic servo saver, when I came off of a big jump and the wheels were turned all the way to one side. Traxxas and all major RC companies make very durable parts now a days.


----------

